# رسالة من القلب



## just member (18 مارس 2011)

موضوع جديد يارب يعجبكم​


 ها نختار شخصية معينه​


 ونوجه لها كلمة


​


 ( رسالة من القلب )

​


 ممكن تكون كلمة ثناء
​


 ممكن تكون كلمة عتاب
​


 ممكن تكون كلمة تحفيز
​


 ممكن تكون كلمة أعجاب
​


 ممكن تكون كلمة تقدير
​


 ممكن تكون كلمة أفتقاد



​


 وأنا ها أحدد أول شخصية​



يعنى كل شخصية هتختار الشخصية اللى بعدها وتحكي فيها وهكذا

يلا نبتدي..؟؟؟
يلا نبتدي ​


----------



## just member (18 مارس 2011)

*بختار امي الحبيبة هابي
لكي مني كل محبة وتقدير لشخصك
واسجل اعجابي بوجودك الجميل يا امي

*​


----------



## marcelino (18 مارس 2011)

*ماما هابى بجد من الشخصيات الرائعه خصوصا لما شوفتها بجد طيبه كتيييييييير 
المنتدى ماينفعش من غيرها 
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 مارس 2011)

*حبيبة قلبى هابى 
بجد بحبـــــــــك جدا 
وعارفة انى مقصرة اوى فى حقك ويارب متكونيش زعلانة منى
ربنا يخليكى لينا 

ميرسى جوجو ع الموضوع 
فكرته حلوة 
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 مارس 2011)

*جمييييييل جدا موضوعك يا جوجو*
*مامتي حبيبتي حضرتك عارفة معزتك اد ايه في قلبي*
*بموت فيكي اصلا وربنا يخليكي ليا واشوفك قرررررررريب مش ينفع كده مرتين بس في السنة*​


----------



## just member (19 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ماما هابى بجد من الشخصيات الرائعه خصوصا لما شوفتها بجد طيبه كتيييييييير
> المنتدى ماينفعش من غيرها
> *​


ماما هابي تستحق ماهو اكثر من هيك
لكن اقرأ تعليقي بأخر ردي حتي تتعرف علي طريقة ادارة الموضوع يا مارسلينو
انا سعيد جدا بوجودك وبتقييمك الجميل ربي يخليك


+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *حبيبة قلبى هابى
> بجد بحبـــــــــك جدا
> وعارفة انى مقصرة اوى فى حقك ويارب متكونيش زعلانة منى
> ربنا يخليكى لينا
> ...


شكرا الك اكتير يا بنت العدرا يا جميلة لوجودك وتقييمك
ربنا يخليكي وديما منورة بوجودك الطيب يارب
بردو شوفي تعليقي في اخر الرد حتي نتعرف علي ادارة الموضوع بشكل اكبر
مرة تانية بشكرك يا طيبة


+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *جمييييييل جدا موضوعك يا جوجو*
> *مامتي حبيبتي حضرتك عارفة معزتك اد ايه في قلبي*
> *بموت فيكي اصلا وربنا يخليكي ليا واشوفك قرررررررريب مش ينفع كده مرتين بس في السنة*​


هههههه
انا مبسوط اني نزلت الموضوع دة علشان الاقيكي بتشاركي في موضوع ليا
يابنتي مشتقتلك ومفتقد وجودك بجد
يارب ديما منورانا هيك يا روكا 
ربنا يبارك محبتك الجميلة يا طيبة





*يا اخوتي الاحباب
طريقة ادارة الموضوع انا وضعتها لكي يكمل نفسة بنفسة
بمعني
انا اخترت شخصية وحاكيت فيها
الشخص ياللي بدة يشارك يختار بردو اي شخصية ايا كانت هي ويحكي فيها
والشخص ياللي بعدة نفس الحكاية 
يختار اي شخصية ويحكيلها ياللي بدة
لكن مو قصدت اننا نختار شخصية وحدة ونحكي عنها لان بها الشكل الموضوع مو راح تتم ادارتة من نفسة ولازم يكون حدا متواجد لأدارة واختيار الشخصيات
وانا بالحقيقة مش هقدر اعمل هيك بالوقت الحالي
لكن انا فكرتي انة موضوع مفتوح اختار ياللي بدك واحكي فية ع راحتك

يارب يارب تكون فكرتي وصلت
ويومكم طيب يا احبائي في المسيح

وانا لسة اكتير هاجي واحكي واحكي لان كلهم اهل خير بجد
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 مارس 2011)

*طيب ماشى انا هختار المرة دى روكا 
وعايزة اقولها انها بجد حبيبة قلبى 
وربنا يخليكى ليا ويفرح قلبك دايما 
وبقيتى بتوحشينى 
*​


----------



## just member (19 مارس 2011)

تمام هيك يا بنت العدرا
كلنا راح نبتدي من بعدك بالطريقة الصحيحة


----------



## just member (19 مارس 2011)

*انا ها المرة راح اختار دونا
حقيقة مجهودك وتعب خدمتك اكثر من رائع
كل تقدير واحترام الك يا حبيبتنا كلنا
ربي يباركك ويرعاكي بكل امورك
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 مارس 2011)

> هههههه
> انا مبسوط اني نزلت الموضوع دة علشان الاقيكي بتشاركي في موضوع ليا
> يابنتي مشتقتلك ومفتقد وجودك بجد
> يارب ديما منورانا هيك يا روكا
> ربنا يبارك محبتك الجميلة يا طيبة


*لخبطووووووووووونا بقا انت جوجو ولا مبسوط هههههههه*
*يا جوجو انت لو ناديت بس عليا هتلاقيني *
*ربنا يخليك يا اخي الغالي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *طيب ماشى انا هختار المرة دى روكا
> وعايزة اقولها انها بجد حبيبة قلبى
> وربنا يخليكى ليا ويفرح قلبك دايما
> وبقيتى بتوحشينى
> *​


*ربنا يخليكي ليا يا حبي:love45:*​


----------



## treaz (19 مارس 2011)

اناااااااااااااا هختاااار روزى واحب بجد اقولها انها بجد حد جميل جدااااااااااااااا واتمنلها السعادة علطول


----------



## روزي86 (19 مارس 2011)

treaz قال:


> اناااااااااااااا هختاااار روزى واحب بجد اقولها انها بجد حد جميل جدااااااااااااااا واتمنلها السعادة علطول




ميرسي خالص يا توتا يا قمره انتي

انتي الاجمل يا حبي وربنا يفرح قلبك دايما ويسعدك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 مارس 2011)

*انا اختار كوكو مان*
*بجد شخصية جمييييييييييييلة جدا *
*ربنا يفرحك يا كوكو يارب واقعد اقرف فيك دايما ههههههه*​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 مارس 2011)

طيب انا عايز العب


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 مارس 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> طيب انا عايز العب


*العب يلا:yahoo:*​


----------



## روزي86 (21 مارس 2011)

انا هختار

انريكي

شخص محترم جدا ونشاطه جميل جدا في المنتدي​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 مارس 2011)

انا اختار الاسسسسسسسسسسسد اقوله منووووووووووووور يا زومل


----------



## الملكة العراقية (27 مارس 2011)

فكرة الموضوع راائعة جداا
انا هختار تاسوني كوينا لانها بجد شخصية محبوبة جداا وزي العسل
ويا رب تكون بخير دائما​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

انا هختار 

نونوس

عسوله اوي ودمها خفيف جدا وبتوحشني​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> انا اختار الاسسسسسسسسسسسد اقوله منووووووووووووور يا زومل



ميرسي روكا 
انتي بجد من الناس المحترمه والحبوبه جدا 
ربنا يفرحك 
ويخلصك من عقد الاسايطه اللي عندك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 مارس 2011)

بسم الصليب من الشخصيات الرائعه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> ميرسي روكا
> انتي بجد من الناس المحترمه والحبوبه جدا
> ربنا يفرحك
> ويخلصك من عقد الاسايطه اللي عندك


* ميرسي يا عياد*
*ربنا يخليك بجد*
*ومالكش دعوة بالاسايطة اووووووووووووف:t26:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مارس 2011)

just member قال:


> *انا ها المرة راح اختار دونا
> حقيقة مجهودك وتعب خدمتك اكثر من رائع
> كل تقدير واحترام الك يا حبيبتنا كلنا
> ربي يباركك ويرعاكي بكل امورك
> *​



*ميرررسى يا جوجو خالص ربنا يخليك ويبارك فيك
وحشتنا خااالص يا رب تكون بخير ونرجعلنا بسرعه 
ربنا معاك :94:*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 مارس 2011)

كلمة حب وتقدير لكل اعضاء المنتدى


----------



## روزي86 (28 مارس 2011)

مااااارسلينو 

طيب اوي اوي وربنا يسعده في حياته​


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 مارس 2011)

طب انا عندي ناس كيتر
بس نختار اول واحده سبارو
بنوته هاديه ورقيقه قووووووووي
ومبسوطه بجد اني اتعرفت عليها وشوفتها كمان


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 مارس 2011)

*بسم الصليب او أم جورج
انسانه جميله جدا وقلبها جميل
عرفتها اكتر لما اتعرفت عليها اكتر
ربنا يخليها ويحميها هي واسرتها​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> * ميرسي يا عياد*
> *ربنا يخليك بجد*
> *ومالكش دعوة بالاسايطة اووووووووووووف:t26:*​



راحتي علي فكره 
روشتا اقصد روزيتا بنوته زي العسل


----------



## just member (28 مارس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ميرررسى يا جوجو خالص ربنا يخليك ويبارك فيك
> وحشتنا خااالص يا رب تكون بخير ونرجعلنا بسرعه
> ربنا معاك :94:*


ربنا يخليكي يا دونا ويبارك محبتك


----------



## just member (28 مارس 2011)

*امي الحبيبة اكتير علي قلبي هابي
اسف كثيرا ما احكي الحقيقة الك
لكني علي يقين  انك تعرفي كل شيئ ومش بدك تظهري هايدا  منشان اعرف
فا كل الشكر الك ولأحتوائك لي
ولسؤالك يا طيبة يا غالية
ولمحبتك وقلبك الحنين

*​


----------



## روزي86 (30 مارس 2011)

كوكو مان​ 
شخص طيب وهادي جدا وزوق​ 
وصديق بجد ممكن انك تعتمد عليه لانه من جواه طيب اوي وصريح

وربنا يرجعه بالسلامه لاننا مفتقدين وجوده وسطينا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> كوكو مان​
> 
> شخص طيب وهادي جدا وزوق​
> وصديق بجد ممكن انك تعتمد عليه لانه من جواه طيب اوي وصريح​
> ...


 
_اكيد مش انا الكلام ده :08:_
_ميرسى بجد يا روزى على كلامك الجميل _
_اتمنى بجد اكون استحق الكلام ده _
_وانتى كمان شخصيه جميله جدا _
_وتستحقى كل خير _
_روحى يا روزى :t30:_
_ وتعالى بسرعه _
_هههههههههههه _​


----------



## روزي86 (30 مارس 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _اكيد مش انا الكلام ده :08:_
> 
> _ميرسى بجد يا روزى على كلامك الجميل _
> _اتمنى بجد اكون استحق الكلام ده _
> ...






هههههههههههههه

ربنا يخليك يا كوكو ويفرح قلبك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 مارس 2011)

*تويـــــــتى 
حبيبة قلبى توتا 
غلبتك كتير انا عارفة بس فدايا ههههههههه
كمان ما انتى غلبتينى برضه مش مشكلة :a82:
لا بجد ربنا يخليكى ليا وكفاية كده عشان الحسد :yaka:*​


----------



## twety (30 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *تويـــــــتى
> حبيبة قلبى توتا
> غلبتك كتير انا عارفة بس فدايا ههههههههه
> كمان ما انتى غلبتينى برضه مش مشكلة :a82:
> لا بجد ربنا يخليكى ليا وكفاية كده عشان الحسد :yaka:*​



*بالراحه بس على دوماغك
تهمنى الحقيقه وخصوصا الفترة دى :t33:

ياباشا اعيش وغلبينى واغلبك ولا يهمنا عادى خالص يعنى
هههههههههههه

انتى بقى اللى حبيبت هارتى يا جميل انت :new4:
*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> راحتي علي فكره
> روشتا اقصد روزيتا بنوته زي العسل


*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا:gy0000:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أبريل 2011)

*لروكا انا هههههههههه*
*اقولها لو كان حصلك اللي حصل انهاردة كان بقا احسن *​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 أبريل 2011)

_*لروكا برضووووو*_
_*انت حد جميل جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ*_
_*وبجد يا بخت اللى يتعرف  على حد زيك*_
_*وردة لاحلى واجدع واجمل اخت ممكن تشوفها عنيك *_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*لروكا برضووووو*_
> _*انت حد جميل جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ*_
> _*وبجد يا بخت اللى يتعرف  على حد زيك*_
> _*وردة لاحلى واجدع واجمل اخت ممكن تشوفها عنيك *_​


*اهو انت بقا بس ها*
*نو مش يا بخته اوي يعني:smile02*
*فينها الوردة دي انا شايفاها كلمة بس:gy0000:*
*ربنا يخليك ياجون اهو انت اللي شخصية جميلة جدااااااااا وتستاهل كل خير*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أبريل 2011)

*اقول لبنت العدرا ربنا يخليكي ليا*
*وبجد مش لاقية اي كلام عشانك*​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اهو انت بقا بس ها*
> 
> *نو مش يا بخته اوي يعني:smile02*
> *فينها الوردة دي انا شايفاها كلمة بس:gy0000:*
> *ربنا يخليك ياجون اهو انت اللي شخصية جميلة جدااااااااا وتستاهل كل خير*​


* مهى كانت تمويه :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> * مهى كانت تمويه :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:*​


*كفاية الشعور:gy0000:* ​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *كفاية الشعور:gy0000:*​


* كفايه  كلام  لحسن جوجو هيجى يعورنا :vava::vava:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> * كفايه  كلام  لحسن جوجو هيجى يعورنا :vava::vava:*​


*وانت تفتكر بخاف مثلا:nunu0000::gun::nunu0000::gun::nunu0000:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وانت تفتكر بخاف مثلا:nunu0000::nunu0000::gun::nunu0000:*​


_* مهما المشرفين يتخانقو مع بعض :nunu0000::nunu0000::gun:*_
_*والاعضاء المباركين  هما اللى بيروحو فى الرجلين عارف انا  حاجة زى دى :vava::vava:*_
_*ربنا بهد القوى :94::94::94:*_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* مهما المشرفين يتخانقو مع بعض :nunu0000::nunu0000::gun:*_
> _*والاعضاء المباركين  هما اللى بيروحو فى الرجلين عارف انا  حاجة زى دى :vava::vava:*_
> _*ربنا بهد القوى :94::94::94:*_​


*ياعم انت اللي جاي تجر شكل المشرفين:nunu0000:*
*وبعدين يهدني اكتر من كده حرررررام عليك كفاية اللي انا فيه:vava:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ياعم انت اللي جاي تجر شكل المشرفين:nunu0000:*​





+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وبعدين يهدني اكتر من كده حرررررام عليك كفاية اللي انا فيه:vava:*​


_*وهو انت قوى انت روكا :gy0000::gy0000:*_
_*رساله الى روزى *_
_*حد جميل جدااااااااااااااااااا *_
_*وجدعة وبت بت بلد *_
_*ربنا يحميها *_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*وهو انت قوى انت روكا :gy0000::gy0000:*_
> _*رساله الى روزى *_
> _*حد جميل جدااااااااااااااااااا *_
> _*وجدعة وبت بت بلد *_
> _*ربنا يحميها *_​


*سلو بلدنا اي حد يقول روكا نقول نعععععععععععم:smile02*​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *سلو بلدنا اي حد يقول روكا نقول نعععععععععععم:smile02*​


_* طب روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووكا:gy0000::gy0000:*_​


----------



## روزي86 (2 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*وهو انت قوى انت روكا :gy0000::gy0000:*_
> _*رساله الى روزى *_
> _*حد جميل جدااااااااااااااااااا *_
> _*وجدعة وبت بت بلد *_
> ...





ربنا يخليك ليا يا جون

بجد كلامك جميل زيك

ربنا يفرح قلبك يا اعز صديق ليا​


----------



## just member (2 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> * كفايه  كلام  لحسن جوجو هيجى يعورنا :vava::vava:*​


لالا خد راحتك بالاخر


+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وانت تفتكر بخاف مثلا:nunu0000::gun::nunu0000::gun::nunu0000:*​


اممم
شكلي هضادي اضرب
وشكلي كدة هبتدي بيكي
طبعا يا بطة تخافي
انتي نسيتي الـ5 ولا اية:t32:


jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* مهما المشرفين يتخانقو مع بعض :nunu0000::nunu0000::gun:*_
> _*والاعضاء المباركين  هما اللى بيروحو فى الرجلين عارف انا  حاجة زى دى :vava::vava:*_
> _*ربنا بهد القوى :94::94::94:*_​


هههههههههههه
تحفة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أبريل 2011)

just member قال:


> لالا خد راحتك بالاخر
> 
> اممم
> شكلي هضادي اضرب
> ...


* هضادي*
*وانا هضادي هناك بقا:a63:*
*يعني ايه بقا هضادي دي يا جوجو:a63:*
*اجررررررررررررري العب بعيد بدل ما ابعتلك دهشون صغنن كده :t32:*
*نوووووووو ودي تتنسي يا جوجو دول كلهم 5:t13:*​


----------



## just member (2 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههه
بقصد هبتدي بيكي
بس كتبت بالخطأ
وعلي غلاستك دي مش هضربك وبس
انا هعضك كمان


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أبريل 2011)

just member قال:


> هههههههههه
> بقصد هبتدي بيكي
> بس كتبت بالخطأ
> وعلي غلاستك دي مش هضربك وبس
> انا هعضك كمان


*ههههههههه*
*سبحان الله هضادي معناها هبتدي*
*يخربيت التعليم المجاني :a63:*
*انا اغلس براحتي بقا بس ها واللي مش عاجبه يعمل كده:a82::a63:*
*كان غيرك اشطر:a63:*​


----------



## just member (2 أبريل 2011)

اممم
بقي كدة
ماشي ماشي
يعني وينك هتروحي مني؟؟
الصبر يا قمرة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أبريل 2011)

just member قال:


> اممم
> بقي كدة
> ماشي ماشي
> يعني وينك هتروحي مني؟؟
> الصبر يا قمرة


*كده ونص وتلات ربع:a63:*
*ماشي ادينا صابرين وشريهان كمان:a63:*​


----------



## just member (2 أبريل 2011)

هههههههه
تحفة
مش هعرف اخلص منك ابدا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اقول لبنت العدرا ربنا يخليكي ليا*
> *وبجد مش لاقية اي كلام عشانك*​


*ميرسى يا حبيبة قلبى 
وهستنى تلاقى كلام :smile02
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أبريل 2011)

just member قال:


> هههههههه
> تحفة
> مش هعرف اخلص منك ابدا


*يا بني نحن نختلف عن الاخرووووووووووووون:a63:*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يا بني نحن نختلف عن الاخرووووووووووووون:a63:*​


*انتى هتقوليييييييييييييييييلى هههههههههههه
*​


----------



## just member (3 أبريل 2011)

هههههههه
بقي اتفقتوا عليا انتم الاتنين
ماشي ماشي اكيد الكم يوم


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أبريل 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *انتى هتقوليييييييييييييييييلى هههههههههههه
> *​


*احم احم احم*
*واقولك ليه مانتي عارفة بقا:scenic:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أبريل 2011)

just member قال:


> هههههههه
> بقي اتفقتوا عليا انتم الاتنين
> ماشي ماشي اكيد الكم يوم


*عيب يا جوجو*
*مش انا اللي اتفق عليك*
*يا بني دول كلهم 5 يعني:t33:*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *احم احم احم*
> *واقولك ليه مانتي عارفة بقا:scenic:*​


*ههههههههههههههه تصدقى وحياة يوم الحد الخاص ده 
مع انى مكنتش واخدة بالى انك كتباها لجوجو وعشان كده رديت
بس  جت فى مكانها عشان ارخم عليكى:t33::t33:
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أبريل 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه تصدقى وحياة يوم الحد الخاص ده
> مع انى مكنتش واخدة بالى انك كتباها لجوجو وعشان كده رديت
> بس  جت فى مكانها عشان ارخم عليكى:t33::t33:
> *​


*ههههههههه*
*الله بقا اكيد متغاظة عشان عندنا حد ابو جورج وانتو لا:beee:*
*ومن امتي بتاخدي بالك:beee:*
*وماله وماله رخمي وبرضه نختلف عن الاخرون:t33:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 أبريل 2011)

*مرمورة جيسوس *
*بنت جدعة اوووووووووى وانا بعزها بجد  واخت جميله خالص*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أبريل 2011)

*لشخص ما*
*انت شخصية جميلة جدا ومهما عملت هتفضل غالي عندي*​


----------

